# Happy Birthday Harry



## Kylie1969 (Dec 31, 2012)

Harry, wishing you a fabulous birthday 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 31, 2012)

Harry--wishing you a happy b'day (and where the heck have you been)?


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, ol' Hoss!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harry! I hope everything has been going well.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harry!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Harry!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2013)

happy birthday harry!!!

i hope you had a great birthday, and are looking forward to another wonderful year, albeit a little healthier ( i hope your arm is all healed up as well.)


----------



## mmyap (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 1, 2013)

Many happy returns of the day Harry!  We miss you, please come out to play!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

He is treasuring his 100th birthday card from the Queen no doubt .


----------



## Cerise (Jan 2, 2013)

O Harry, Harry! Wherefore art thou Harry? LOL Hope you had a great Birthday with lots of cake, and you are on the mend. Best wishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday! Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> He is treasuring his 100th birthday card from the Queen no doubt .



ROFL


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, speaking of Harry, where is he? Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 2, 2013)

He has been online a few times but not posting, not sure what is going on


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems to be in Lurksville, logging on but not contributing can only think he is bound and gagged somewhere.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe by the queen


----------

